# Fehler 500 bei cgi Script Formmail.pl



## juergen71 (5. Jan. 2012)

Habe für einen Kunden auf einem neuen ISPConfig Server 3.0.4.1 seine Webseite installiert. Das Problem ist das jetzt sein Kontaktforumular nicht
mehr funktioniert.
Es kommt immer eine Fehlerseite 
*FEHLER 500 - Interner Serverfehler!*

im error log steht dann:



```
[Thu Jan 05 19:42:39 2012] [error] [client 89.26.102.36] suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details, referer: http://www.funktrans.com/kontakt.php
[Thu Jan 05 19:42:39 2012] [error] [client 89.26.102.36] Premature end of script headers: FormMail.pl, referer: http://www.domain.com/kontakt.php
```
im suexec log steht:

```
[2012-01-05 19:42:39]: uid: (5010/web10) gid: (5008/client10) cmd: FormMail.pl
[2012-01-05 19:42:39]: cannot open current working directory
```
ein ls -la gibt aus:


```
-rwxrwxr-x 1 web10 client10 29153 2012-01-05 19:14 FormMail.pl
```
habe auch den haken drin bei "CGI" im ispconfig konfigurationsmenü ...verstehe einfach nicht was da nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Till (5. Jan. 2012)

Möglicherweise hat hier der Berechtigungsbug der 3.0.4.1 Version zugeschlagen. Versuch mal bitte ein

chown web10:client10 cgi-bin

auf das cgi-bin Verzeichnis auszuführen. Der Bug ist in der heute veröffentlichten RC1 behoben.


----------



## juergen71 (5. Jan. 2012)

yeps genau das wars ...danke dir till

gruss
jürgen


----------

